# puerto paralelo con visual basic



## orodrig2006 (May 30, 2006)

Para el proyecto que estoy haciendo, necesito pasar 1 byte (8 bits) por el puerto paralelo al computador,ya que al convertir una señal analoga de 5 volts (que se toma con un potenciometro lineal de 1kilo-ohm) en el conversor ADC0804 en digital quedara 11111111, pero el puerto paralelo por lo que me han dicho que tiene 5 pines para entrada solamente
¿Como puedo mandar los *8 bits* al 8 bits al computador ?
¿Existe un programa en *VISUAl BASIC* que me permita hacer esto?


----------



## okcomputer (May 31, 2006)

hola orodrig2006, realmente hace mucho que no trabajo con el puerto paralelo del pc, sin embargo puedo responder a tu pregunta. La forma mas facil de hacerlo es dividir el byte en dos nibbles osea 4 bits altos y 4 bits bajos,realmente se envian el byte completo dos veces pero primero el PC ( osea tu programa ) hace una AND con b'11110000' y luego con b'00001111' una vez los tengas los juntan en el programa. ok


suerte


----------

